# Contacting EN Publishing?



## Berandor (Sep 5, 2004)

Hi! 

I just wrote a review of "Tournaments, Fairs & Taverns" for the German website dnd-gate.de. The site admin usually sends a short English summary to the publishers of English product that is reviewed, but I couldn't find any contact info on your website. *Where should he send the summary?* (bolded so the question is not forgotten after the rest of the post)

For what it's worth, here goes:


> Tournaments, Fairs & Taverns really surprised me. I didn't really expect much, buying it mostly for the low price and the alcohol unit system (for Kaiser's Bazaar). Instead of the expected "fan book" I got a professionally made gaming accessory. The new mechanics cover ground that really hadn't been covered before, and the rules are flexible and easy to a fault.
> 
> The various games described in the book are both interesting and flavorful, yet still remain modular enough to be adapted to one's own campaign needs, perhaps even generating local "house rules" with the variant rules included with each game.
> 
> ...




Your product (and Mad Kaiser's) really impressed me so much that I wrote the review mostly in order to make our German users aware of it - I really think anybody could derive use from it, especially since drinking and gaming are standards of adventuring life 

Plus, your copy-paste function is way better than the one in Kaiser's Bazaar  (So I didn't have to type off the games I used.)


----------



## Half-Mad (Sep 5, 2004)

I think it's safe to say that, within the next few hours, you have successfully contacted them.


----------



## Dextra (Sep 6, 2004)

Berandor said:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> I just wrote a review of "Tournaments, Fairs & Taverns" for the German website dnd-gate.de. The site admin usually sends a short English summary to the publishers of English product that is reviewed, but I couldn't find any contact info on your website. *Where should he send the summary?* (bolded so the question is not forgotten after the rest of the post)
> 
> ...




Thanks for pointing that out!  It's always nice to hear feedback on our products.  You can email the owners of E.N.Publishing at:
mjasonparent@ambient.ca and russ@en-world.freeserve.co.uk.


----------



## Berandor (Sep 15, 2004)

O.K., I just wanted to say that after some consideration, your grade dropped eek: ) to 4.2. The main reason is that you don't use the Degree of Success rule as often as you could have, because it is a really easy and quick solution to many problems. One such problem is in the martial games, for example the archery contest where due to D&D rules, hitting the bullseye has DC 9 and splitting an arrow DC 13, or in duels where fighting to the death or to first blood (here: unconsciousness) is nearly the same.

For archery, I use ranged attack rolls Degree of Success: three arrows, the highest score wins. A Natural 20 gives another +5 on the score, and is considered a threat. If you confirm with a higher score than your opponent's highest (or another 20), you are considered to have split the arrow (or the arrow was punched through the bullseye) and you win automatically.

In duels, I use attack rolls in opposed rolls, whoever reaches 20 first, wins (first blood). Duels to the death - well, that's still normal combat.

I also have a magic game for low-level caster (as such a think was sorely lacking): Prestidigation contest. Basically, it's a low-level form of the Game of Forms, where combatants cast Prestidigitation and make spellcraft rolls to see who's better. The rolls are either normal Degree of Success (simply the best uses within the hour), or opposed (countering the opponent's ideas).

I really, really like the Degree of Success rules!


----------

